# Cheers Lloyd



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Lloyd,
Many thanks with the renewal of my policy, much appreciated and a pleasure as always...will remove my wallet from the van now I've called you 

Tim


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Good chap, i know i nag but it's for your own good!  

I managed to get everything in the post tonight, so fingers crossed you should get it all tomorrow.


----------

